
Why Books Don’t Work - gan_ster
https://andymatuschak.org/books/?mc_cid=29d0d89331&mc_eid=5131d4434b
======
mtmail
previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19887424](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19887424)

